# Calling all camcorder specialists



## rhitwick (Feb 5, 2013)

Guys, I need your help to decide on a camcorder.

Budget not more than 30K. not even one rupee.

Feature must have: provision for attaching external mic for voice recording.
HD filming and HDD recording is preferable.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 5, 2013)

checkout this one 
I liked it 

Sony HDR PJ200-E/B


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 5, 2013)

I agree...its the best in that range


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 5, 2013)

also its MRP is 25k but can be bought at less price.
16GB inbuilt storage and SD expansion slot & a whopping projector what else we want.
2.1 channel sound recording


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello guys,

Writing after a long time. My relative is looking at the Sony CX200E. How's it?

HDR-CX200E : Flash / Memory Stick : Handycam® Video Camera : Sony India

Regards


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 2, 2013)

^^ That sony CX200E is in my wishlist ....it got awesome reviews and its very good overall ....and maybe the least priced full HD handycam

Next thing I am going to buy is this sony handycam


----------

